# Kindle in the Media



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I figured having a location to post K2 media bits would be helpful.

I found this on CNN: http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/02/09/amazon-unveils-the-new-kindle/


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

PC MAgazines initial report. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2340623,00.asp


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lots of stories and pics at gizmodo:

http://gizmodo.com/

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This is an interesting read:

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2009/02/hands-on-with-kindle2-what-a-difference-a-screen-makes.ars


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I also enjoyed this article, but was WAY put off by the thought that the storage was fine because: _You can store 1,500 books, more than most people read in a lifetime._ That just put me off.

http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chuck-salter/dash-salt/kindle-2-first-reading-and-impressions
---------------------
Okay, so does everything have to look like an iPod now to be successful?
And why is everyone freaked out about the price when iPods are over $200 and the iPhone even more?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Why is everyone freaked out about the price when iPods are over $200 and the iPhone even more?


A. People are cheap and it's a bad economy.

B. (And this is the big one) the people complaining about the price are not the target audience. They'll pay 359.99 for a Playstation 3 that doesn't even play PS2 games, but balk at paying it for a device that reads books. _Because they don't read._


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

People see the IPhone and ITouch as being more then just a phone or being more then just a MP3 player. They are deemed cool and necessary because they have multiple purposes. And the reality is more people use phones and play video games and face book then read. People still can't seem to get their heads around the fact that a e-book reader would cost $360. They don't get that you can save the cost of the device in under a year by buying cheaper books and downloading free books.

I think it comes down to people don't understand those who read a great deal and think that we are a strange niche market.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=12567

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2340721,00.asp (Weak endorsement of the Kindle.)

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/02/showdown-kindle.html (Kindle 2 wins the Sony/Kindle review)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/jacketcopy/2009/02/kindle-20-debut.html (LA Times)

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/922/1050922/kindle-launched (UK Take on things)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10159832-1.html (CNet, lack of cover)

ETA: fix one of the descritors to be more nuetral towards the article. (grins)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2340721,00.asp (Mainly why K2 is not worth the money. The reasons are lame)


Wrong link? Because the article isn't about that at all. He endorses the Kindle, and most of his reasons are very solid (except for touchscreen, which I disagree with).


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Most people don't read 1500 books in their lifetime?

They mean non-readers, right?  Or have I just lost perspective?  And does "required reading" count as "Actual reading"?  I mean, I never thought so.  I ended up winging it on most of my high school required reading.  Sadly, I had teachers who never knew the difference.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess it is how you read it. He has a little paragraph endorsing it but his bullet points are all negative. If you don't read the entire article and only focus on the things in bold, would you buy a Kindle?

When you do read it, he says that it is too expensive, it lacks color, the joy stick is bad (and so was the scroll wheel), it doesn't tell you what it is doing, it's too slow, it's too fragile, and it doesn't have a touch screen.

The only areas that he is positive on is that reading on the Kindle is better then reading on an IPod, it is easier to carry books on the Kindle, and that he is fine with a gadet that does one thing. 

Then he ends with two lines saying that you want a Kindle. It is an honest review but I read it as more negative then positive.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Most people don't read 1500 books in their lifetime?
> 
> They mean non-readers, right? Or have I just lost perspective? And does "required reading" count as "Actual reading"? I mean, I never thought so. I ended up winging it on most of my high school required reading. Sadly, I had teachers who never knew the difference.


I am with you. I have a sneaking suspicion that I have read more then 1500 books already. Never mind magazines, journal articles, and newspapers.

Then again, the library folks were excited because the number of people who read one fiction work a year rose to 52% this year. Which means that 48% of the adults in the country didn't read one fiction work a year. Which is kind of pathetic.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/10/technology/personaltech/10kindle.html?_r=1 NY Times discussion of the Kindle. They also discuss book pricing very briefily.


----------



## LAstoryweaver (Feb 10, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Most people don't read 1500 books in their lifetime?
> 
> They mean non-readers, right? Or have I just lost perspective? And does "required reading" count as "Actual reading"? I mean, I never thought so. I ended up winging it on most of my high school required reading. Sadly, I had teachers who never knew the difference.


I know for a fact that I read more than 1500 books before I graduated from Elementary school. But then again, I've always been a book nerd.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Then again, the library folks were excited because the number of people who read one fiction worker a year rose to 52% this year. Which means that 48% of the adults in the country didn't read one fiction work a year. Which is kind of pathetic.


Okay, that's frightening. On the other hand, it explains a WHOLE lot about the people around me. I'm keeping a spreadsheet of books that I own (I know: obsessive much?), but it's only got current books on it. I didn't include books that I had traded away, or sold, or loaned out and never saw again. But I have to think I've read more than 1500 books in my lifetime. I mean, today that comes out to 44 books a year. Which doesn't seem unreasonable to me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Okay, that's frightening. On the other hand, it explains a WHOLE lot about the people around me. I'm keeping a spreadsheet of books that I own (I know: obsessive much?), but it's only got current books on it. I didn't include books that I had traded away, or sold, or loaned out and never saw again. But I have to think I've read more than 1500 books in my lifetime. I mean, today that comes out to 44 books a year. Which doesn't seem unreasonable to me.


Agreed. I think I can safely say I read at least 30 books a year if not more. I have had years were I read less (right after finishing graduate school) but not too many.

Clearly we are weird. And that is a great thing.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yikes, so much reading to do! Articles are popping all over the place.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Agreed. I think I can safely say I read at least 30 books a year if not more. I have had years were I read less (right after finishing graduate school) but not too many.
> 
> Clearly we are weird. And that is a great thing.


I'm in trouble, since I got my Kindle I have been averaging over 20 a month.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> I'm in trouble, since I got my Kindle I have been averaging over 20 a month.


That's insane! Do you a day job?


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for those! Awesome stuff.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleKid said:


> That's insane! Do you a day job?


Yes, I work 9 hours a day, most days. I just read very fast.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Admins: Could we change the name of this thread to Kindle in the Media? It would be nice to have one place to look for Kindle info and it would decrease the amount of topics created. I don't know if that is an issue for the board but there are boards were the more topics = more space used = more costly.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/business/economy/11leonhardt.html?_r=2&scp=1&sq=tricky%20question&st=cse (Kindle as economic saver)



> I asked behavioral economists for some other examples, and they helped me come up with a nice little list. Parents of young children can join Costco and make up their membership fee with just a few months of diaper purchases. Drivers can inflate their tires, change their air and fuel filters and start getting better mileage. Frequent book buyers who don't mind screen reading can buy the new Kindle. It costs $359, but most new books then cost less than $10.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2009/02/10/amazons-jeff-bezos-talks-about-kindle-2/ Rueters interview with Jeff Bezos

Interesting, he mentions selling Kindle books on mobile devices. His answer isn't totally evasive or the stock "We don't discuss that" which makes me think that something thing is going to be announced sooner rather then later.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ProfCrash said:


> Admins: Could we change the name of this thread to Kindle in the Media? It would be nice to have one place to look for Kindle info and it would decrease the amount of topics created. I don't know if that is an issue for the board but there are boards were the more topics = more space used = more costly.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/business/economy/11leonhardt.html?_r=2&scp=1&sq=tricky%20question&st=cse (Kindle as economic saver)


Okay, done. Future replies in this thread will have the new subject line.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Harvey. I post at TWoP and there is one media thread for each show. It is what I am used to but I don't know if it is what you want here.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I prefer the format you've used here - all in one thread - but would be interested in seeing how it's implemented on TWoP. (Is it Television Without Pity?)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes it is. Each show that has its own forum has one topic which is 24 in the Media, Office in the Media. People post all news items in there. The only exception are spoilers which go in spoiler threads.

http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9127739



> Kindle fans upset that Kindle 2 drops SD slot, replaceable battery
> Amazon calls the changes improvements, not a downgrade


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Just saw this on Digg.

http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1208.html

I don't really see the humor, but, ya know, it's Kindle related so I thought I'd share.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh

I am sure that Amazon is worried about Mac putting out a product that will compete with the Kindle. I don't want to read off of a tablet because the backlighting will be annoying.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Did any one else read that The Authors Guild is claiming that the new read out loud feature is illegal?

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123419309890963869.html

The logic behind their claim is a little shaky to me. If I read the story out loud to myself then they claim I've breached the audio rights.

Also an interesting spin on prices from the publishers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been reading about the Authors Guild being freaked out by text to speech. I can see why they are worried, audio books probably pay a different royalty. I think that it is silly. I doubt that Amazon would place a feature on K2 that was illegal. The text to speech will make more books accesible to people with visual impariments but will not sound as good as the audio books. People will still by the audio books.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=100584020

E-Book report on All Things Consider

You can read the story but it is less detailed then the radio program.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> B. (And this is the big one) the people complaining about the price are not the target audience. They'll pay 359.99 for a Playstation 3 that doesn't even play PS2 games, but balk at paying it for a device that reads books. _Because they don't read._


I hate to admit it but i bought both. I'll keep the ps3, at least until the kindle plays blu-ray.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I hate to admit it but i bought both. I'll keep the ps3, at least until the kindle plays blu-ray.


I'm not knocking gamers. I'm knocking gamers who don't read 

Now let's go play some House of the Dead!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=100643488

I have not been able to listen to this yet. For some reason all NPR is buffering at work. I am getting annoyed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeff Bezos will be on the Daily Show on Monday. I am guessing that he is going to be discussing the Kindle. The Daily Show airs at 11 PM on Comedy Central. It reairs regularly throughout the day. You can watch the entire show online at the Daly Shows website some time tomorrow. I'll post a link when it is up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39256 Kindle in a TV Show!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.nfb.org/nfb/NewsBot.asp?MODE=VIEW&ID=412&SnID=1916786125 National Federation of the Blind addresses the Text to Speech issue


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39256 Kindle in a TV Show!


Thanks! I followed your link and noticed it was K1.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I grabbed the link from the topic here. I can't help it, Ilike to have things organized. I find it easier to check the Media thread for links then dig through tons of topics.

bad obsessive PC. Bad obsessive PC.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Another non-Kindle-owner debating the merits of paper versus digital content....

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601039&refer=columnist_pauly&sid=aWWR_X.RibAQ

(Kind of ironic that I'm reading his article on my LCD, as opposed to in print, I must say)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What drives me nuts is that people said they wouldn't like reading on the Kindle without actually having tried reading on it. Really? You know that without trying it you can't say if you like it or not.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.nwanews.com/adg/Business/252599/ Arkansas Democrat Gazette on the Kindle

http://www.pcworld.com/article/159571/kindle_2_still_vaporware_but_a_bestseller.html PC Worlds: Still Vaporware but a Best Seller

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10159934-1.html CNet on Kindle Accessories.

http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/02/10/review-round-up-amazon-kindle-2/ Christian Science Monitor on the K2

http://seekingalpha.com/article/120150-amazon-s-kindle-2-worth-all-the-hype Seeking Alphas article on K2. This article is really interesting. It discusses a bit of Amazon's marketing strategy. I found this of particular interest.



> Amazon also seems motivated to sell as many Kindle 2's as possible. I have had an affiliate account with Amazon.com for years, though I have never attempted to sell products. Recently I noticed an email from Amazon announcing that Kindle commissions would be roughly double that of normal everyday sales. To me, this seems to indicate that Amazon's margins on the Kindle are fairly wide, which would obviously be good for investors. Amazon is willing to give up 10% of the cost of the Kindle to anyone who can sell one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/02/11/smartphones-authors-guild-challenge-kindle-2/ Another Christian Science Montior piece asking why Kindle when you can read on your IPhone?



> Many argue that, despite software that allows e-books to be read on smartphones, the Kindle retains an advantage. Its E-Ink display is so easy on batteries that it can go without a charge for two weeks, and it's easier on the eyes than the LCDs found on Blackberrys, iPhones, and other smartphones. PC World Bizfeed blogger Robert Strohmeyer is firmly grounded in that camp. He touts not only the Kindle's great screen and battery life, but its one-handed design, free 3G internet, and the low cost of new books.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/blogs/bizfeed/159243/will_the_iphone_kill_the_kindle_no_way.html PCWorld on why the Kindle is better then the IPhone


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/62479/amazon-kindles-impact-book-sales Kindles influence on book sales.

(sigh) Yet another non-Kindle owner chiming in. This one thinks he would buy fewer books because he would not stock up on books when he shops at Amazon. Someone needs to come and check out Kindle Boards book discussions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://smarterware.org/438/the-kindle-adds-to-but-doesnt-replace-your-book-collection A much better, but pretty simple, discussion of the Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.anchorweb.org/lifestyles/kindle_2_new_love_kindled_or_killed-1.1482421 A College students point of view.

http://www.newsobserver.com/business/story/1409481.html IPhone vs Kindle. He is pro Kindle

http://www.popularmechanics.com/blogs/technology_news/4303105.html Popular Mechanics


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29265336/ - Do Kindle Owners Hate Books


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

http://popwatch.ew.com/popwatch/2009/02/score-one-for-l.html

I also saw a blurb about K2 in the 2/20/09 EW which was part of an article of the 10 best things this week. It was number 3.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I ended up winging it on most of my high school required reading. Sadly, I had teachers who never knew the difference.


'winging it'? Is that some new internet thing? Like Cliff Notes was in my day.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

An interview with a kindle owner.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29265336/


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I already posted this in the Kindle in the Media discussion, but thanks for reposting it.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw this on msn and had to read it. It wasn't a bad article, but I am a little sad that they only interviewed one person. How can one person speak for ALL Kindle owners?

The link was titled: Do Kindle owners hate books?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29265336/


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> Sorry, I didn't know.


Not a problem, sooner or later I think everything gets posted at least twice here.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn it!! Thats what I get for not refreshing before post.  

Sorry about that.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL!  This sure is a popular article!!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

rla1996 said:


> How can one person speak for ALL Kindle owners?


To a journalist, one person can't...for MSNBC, well... *shrug* maybe the reporter wanted to talk to a friend and find a way to write it off on the company.  That may be my cynical side coming forward but the article was just...distasteful in presentation and assumption.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> LOL! This sure is a popular article!!


It must be. This is the third thread we have going about it now. Mods, any chance of consolidating these?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I just got such a Colbert flash.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry I tried deleting in myself, after i created it, but apparently you have to be a mod to delete or even lock a post.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> It must be. This is the third thread we have going about it now. Mods, any chance of consolidating these?


will do!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I really liked the clip on the same page. The reporter and her sister, who works in publishing, made some very valid points.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29265336/ - Do Kindle Owners Hate Books


It is a bit weird that they choose one person to represent all Kindle owners but at least the person they picked is interesting. I like that she was initially opposed to the Kindle and then she found that she liked it. It shows that even those who are reluctant can see the benefits of the Kindle when they give it a chance. She still buys her favorite Kindle books in DTB and loans books out.

Not a bad article.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Proof that Battle Star Galactica and Kindle users go hand in hand..

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29265336//wid/11915829?GT1=40006


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Mod?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I was checking out MSN before going to bed and was surprised to read the following headline: "Do Kindle owners hate books?"

The article is actually entitled "Why do you own a Kindle? As Amazon prepares to launch Kindle 2, a book-loving e-reader explains". The link is posted below.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29265336//wid/11915829?GT1=40006

It is an interesting read as the writer attempts to answer the following question: "Why then, one might imagine her luddite literary brethren asking, does she not only own - but love - a $359 Amazon Kindle, the e-reader many fear might destroy the publishing industry that creates the books she says she loves? "Why does anybody own a Kindle?" luddites often ask."


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Mod?


LOL  LOL


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

To be honest, For $400 they better not be cutting anything off my Kindle 2. As a matter of fact, for that price, it better read to me. Oh wait, it does.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Arkkan, I think the reason Angela was laughing is because this article was referenced in 4 separate threads yesterday.  It's become quite the buzz, apparently.

No harm, though. (I'm a BSG fan myself.) ;-)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Doesn't the media have a rule that you cannot review something until you use it? If not, why not? My god.

http://www.examiner.com/x-3859-Hartford-Books-Examiner~y2009m2d19-2-Kindle-or-not-2-Kindlethat-is-the-question Another person who has not used the Kindle but knows he won't like it as much as a book.

http://news.alibaba.com/article/detail/technology/100054311-1-kindle-2%253A-style-over-substance.html

"The challenge of a touch screen is that it leaves dirt and marks that can really distract from the print on the page," said Amazon's director of merchandising, Laura Porco, in an interview. "We're continuing to look at different features over time. If we think we can combine them with a really great reading experience, we'll do that."

Interesting, apparently they heard the folks who were saying they didn't want fingerprints on their books.

"By next year, Mahaney believes Kindle will account for $1.2 billion in sales for the online retailer, and that number will grow to $3.7 billion by 2012, according to the projections of Barclay Capital analyst Douglas Anmuth.

Amazon's competitors are still working to pull more of the nascent e-book market away from Kindle. On Monday, Plastic Logic, which plans its own, larger e-reader for early 2010, announced deals with the Financial Times and a content aggregator that combines feeds from newspapers including The New York Times and the Los Angeles Times. Sony, for its part, has said it will debut a wireless-capable version of its Reader sometime in the next year or so.

If Amazon wants to stay ahead of those budding e-book competitors, it will have to match Monday's prettification with real progress in features. In the mean time, its design revamp will likely spur another round of consumer interest in Amazon's buzz-inducing e-reader. "


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Opinion/1106982.html

The author has an interesting take. She is Canadian so she cannot use the Kindle yet but you can see her gearing up to use it when it is available. She discusses the pull of the paper book and the pull of carrying her library and newspapers with her. She also discusses the e-book reader as a way of bringing reading to the current generation and maybe helping to save the publishing industry.

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/media/article5733831.ec
http://www.bloggingstocks.com/2009/02/19/long-term-investments-the-bright-future-of-publishing/

A few more articles looking at how e-book readers can help publishers


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah yes, BSG, one of my favs  

Anyone see that "Office" episode where Jim is talking to Andy about Battle Star Galactica to piss off Dwight? That made me LOL.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> Arkkan, I think the reason Angela was laughing is because this article was referenced in 4 separate threads yesterday. It's become quite the buzz, apparently.
> 
> No harm, though. (I'm a BSG fan myself.) ;-)


lol, I must have missed them.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> lol, I must have missed them.


I was laughing at BJ... I did that quite often!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I went scampering off to the Daily Show to see Jeff,  it's not on until the 23rd.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought I changed that date in my post? Sorry


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

You might have I just saw Bezos, Daily Show Monday and went looking.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://reviews.cnet.com/amazon-kindle-2/?tag=mncol;txt CNet review of K2.



> But for now, the price of admission to Amazon's electronic book world is what it is, and when you combine the new design and built-in wireless connection with enhanced syncing features for multiple Kindles, and the impressive integration with Amazon's online Kindle Store, the Kindle 2 is simply the best e-book reader out there--for people who live in the U.S. anyway. Sorry for that caveat, but for the rest of the world, which can't tap into Sprint's network, it's a harder call, and the door remains wide open to other manufacturers.


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2341624,00.asp PC Magazine Review

http://news.google.com/news?oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&ei=3qOkSd29B4G4tweV4rjJBA&resnum=1&ncl=1306569184 List of 200 articles reviewing the Kindle.

I am not that dedicated.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=9570 Kindle Economics

Interesting read.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=9570 Kindle Economics
> 
> Interesting read.


Very interesting. I was surprised that their poll was running 65-35 in favor of using the Kindle over iphone.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What is amazing is how much money you save using the Kindle for newspapers and magazines. WOW


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting take that people buy e-readers to read porn.

http://entertainment.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/06/2123219&from=rss


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you'll find a lot of folks here who will admit that they like the fact that the Kindle 'anonymizes' what they're reading so that if they're indulging in one of their 'guilty pleasures' no one knows.  They could just as easily be reading Voltaire.  

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Heck, I have  picked up a few. There are times when I want good, kinky, romance. I don't consider it porn because there are no pictures. Maybe I tell myself that so I don't feel as guilty reading it.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

The Chicago Tribune Tech writer must be having a field day (week) with his K2 and Kindle for iphone. He's written 4 articles/blogs in the last week. This last one is all about K2 accessories, some - like the Octo Travel Pouch - I've never heard of but it looks nice (and holds much more than just the Kindle):

http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/eric2_0/2009/03/amazon-kindle-2-accessories-a-necessity.html

Here are the other 3 from earlier this week:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/technology/chi-thu-tech-buzz-kindle2-0305-mar05,0,5338382.column
http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/eric2_0/2009/03/the-kindle-iphone-app-a-quick-review.html
http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/eric2_0/2009/02/iphone-apps-for-books.html#more


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Please continue the Off Topic posts here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5522.0.html


----------

